# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Stereolithography Slicer

## LuisMDeveloper

Hi I am doing a simple 3D slicer for a stereolithography 3D printer, I took https://github.com/MaskedRetriever/SuperSkein as base, but this is a slicer for a fdm 3d printer, y need to put the slice of the object in the screen, the problems is that te slice appear with some vertexes open, an the FILL of the shape can't be done, I am programming it in JAVA, some one knows about some stereolithography slicer open source? or some one who is making something similar that can help me. Thanks beforehand for your help.

----------

